# [SOLVED] No hard disk detected - ASUS P5Q



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

> Adapter 1
> disks information
> No hard disk detected


I am getting this message when I first boot up. It is also titled "Marvel.. (version)"

I was reading around and somebody said they had the same problem and there mobo soon after died. My HDD is working fine and I'm having no problems, I'm just worried that my P5Q will die, does anybody know how to fix this issue?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: No hard disk detected - ASUS P5Q*

Sounds like you have the raid enabled in the bios and do not have a raid array and the board is looking for a raid array. Make sure you have the raid feature Disabled.


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

*Re: No hard disk detected - ASUS P5Q*

I'm not finding an option to disable the RAID in the BIOS. I know that my SATA drive is set to IDE though and not RAID. I also think this is preventing me from installing me windows 7 x64 because it gives me the error message "There's no device drivers were found. Make sure that the installation media contains the correct drivers, and then click OK"


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: No hard disk detected - ASUS P5Q*

Mike, clear the cmos and then give it a try when you boot back up. If you have Sata drives and no raid, Sata must be set to IDE mode. Look also in the advanced area and see if there is a raid option in there and set it to Disabled. See if that gets you going.


----------



## Milk Rulz (May 23, 2008)

*Re: No hard disk detected - ASUS P5Q*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Mike, clear the cmos and then give it a try when you boot back up. If you have Sata drives and no raid, Sata must be set to IDE mode. Look also in the advanced area and see if there is a raid option in there and set it to Disabled. See if that gets you going.


All fixed  I'm not sure if it was this that fixed my windows installation or me re-burning but I went into the BIOS and disabled Marvell so I'm all good now.

Thanks for your time & support


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: No hard disk detected - ASUS P5Q*

You are most welcome. Disabling Marvell was most likely the fix because it was looking for an array that was not present. However, whatever it was, we will take it and be happy. Enjoy your day.


----------

